# isdn oder dsl flat



## focus_supreme (3. Oktober 2004)

hi!
ich hab folgendes problem!
bin vor kurzem in eine wohnung eingezogen die auf dem gelände meiner arbeitsstelle als zivi ist!
ich hab zwar ne telefonverbindung, doch sieht die so aus, dass ich falls ich telefonieren will nen pin vorwählen muss, damit die kosten auf mein konto gehn!
auf jeden fall is das telefon nur eines von vielen hier! d. h. satt der - 0 am ende der eigentlichen telefonnummer, kommt halt die interne anwahl, bei mir 36!
so hab ich halt wirklich nur die leitung die aus der telefondose kommt!
da mein zivildienst nur 9 monate dauern hab ich schon mal das problem, dass die meisten dsl flat anbieter eine mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 monaten haben, also fällt dass schon mal flach!
zu hause bei meinen eltern haben wir isdn! jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich wähl mich einfach mit den isdn zugangsdaten ein sobald ich mir n isdn modem zugelegt hab!
jetzt meine frage! ich hab n notebook, also kommt nur eine externe anlage in frage!
was brauch ich alles! und geht des mit dem einzigen kabel aus der telefondose überhaupt oder benötige ich noch einen weiteren anschluss!


----------



## aquila (14. Oktober 2004)

Du brauchst entweder ein externe od einer interne (PCMCIA) FRITZ! Karte. Ansonsten brauchst du nichts!


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Und beim Einwählen musst du halt deine Amtskennziffer vorwählen, wenn du sonst kein Freizeichen hast. Ein DSL - Anbieter der nicht nur 12 Monate Vertragslaufzeit macht wäre z.B. http://www.qsc.de - dort habe ich auch meinen SDSL-Anschluss. Musst nur auf Verfügbarkeit prüfen!

PS: Ist auch viel besser als der ADSL Anschluss der Deutschen Telekom.


MfG Radhad


----------



## aTa (18. Oktober 2004)

Aber für die "kurz" Zeit lohnt sich QSC net...
Ich bin auch bei denen aber die haben krasse einrichtungsgebühren....


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Das stimmt schon... hab extra 24 Monate Laufzeit gemacht ^^ Als Schülertarif ganz gut 


MfG Radhad


----------

